# Local organization to host meeting on proposed deer antler point restrictions May 17



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The Northwest Michigan Chapter of the Quality Deer Management Association, in partnership with Leelanau Whitetails, has proposed new antler point restrictions for the following 12 counties: Antrim, Benzie, Charlevoix, Emmet, Grand Traverse, Kalkaska, Lake, Manistee, Missaukee, Mason, Osceola and Wexford. Meetings will be held in each county to answer questions and provide explanation. The next meeting is scheduled for May 17 at 7 p.m. in Kalkaska. 

More...


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I am told that this group is not planning on having a meeting in Antrim County...I think, in the interest of complete fairness, that decision should be re-considered, particularly in light of the pro-QDM hunters in this area, as well as farmers who may not be so thrilled.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

Linda G. said:


> I am told that this group is not planning on having a meeting in Antrim County...I think, in the interest of complete fairness, that decision should be re-considered, particularly in light of the pro-QDM hunters in this area, as well as farmers who may not be so thrilled.


 

You might post your concern on the Facebook page hosted by the NW Chapter of QDMA, the sponsoring group. Ryan, or Kevin should be able to give you and answer.

Not sure the final schedule of meetings is out yet unless you have checked and know that for sure.Tip of the mit chapter is actually hosting the meetings for the northern counties I believe, but Ryan or Kevin could still give you the answer.

Kalkaska meeting is this week, pretty close to many Antrim Co residents, hunters and landowners.


----------

